# car locked itself with keys inside!!



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Guys and girls just a warning to you not to be an idiot like me and get out of the car without the keys!

I was taking a call in the car, whilst waiting for my boy playing football, keys on passenger seat, got out for reception, door closed and as it did i heard the central locking go...... F**k Nooooo, I was 30 miles away from home and could see the keys on the seat..... I actually remember this happening years ago but that time I had the boot open.

SO the door was still slightly open, you know its locked but still open a few cm's, the micro switch was working (which it hadn't been) so the window was dropped a few mm, I thought if I can get a coat-hanger I could try and hit the door open switch, so I went off looking around this football academy for stuff to break into my car, alarm was beeping (is the alarm really worth it??)

after going into a housing estate I got into a skip and rooted out a decorates extendible roller pole, it looked to thick but after cleaning it up breaking off the old roller and roller holder, I pulled open the window by pulling it out and down, two seconds it took to open the door, I managed to dislodge the handle on the car as I was yanking so hard but other than than no damage.

Two things, has anyone else had this and why do you think it happened?

Also how easy is it to get in by pulling the window out and the route to the switch is straight in!! :?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cars with no window frames are relatively easy to get in to as you have just discovered, but a theif will still the key to start the car and drive it any sort of distance.

It happened because you were an idiot like you said and shut the car with the keys in it. Bit of a dumb system to be fair to you but you won't do it again will you?! Just don't lock them in the boot or it is game over.

Don't sweat it, someone on here has been known to lock himself in and had to sit in the car for hours with the alrm going off until he could be rescued.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

When the doors are locked and the alarm and imobilizer enabled the internal door releases shouldn't work. I found this out some years ago when I managed to lock my keys in the boot. I spent hours trying to do what you did with no success at all and only got in after turning out the AA who had to get under the bonnet and disable the imobilizer which then allowed us to drop the windows - even then we couldn't open the doors by pulling the internal handles. I suspect the only reason you've been able to get in the way that you have was because the door wasn't fully shut and all the security features not enabled.

Having had to do it I'm quite happy that it's a very secure vehicle and even though it is easy enough to wedge open the frameless windows that still shouldn't get you into the car.


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

You couldnt do that if your door was working. The deadlocks should come on.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

You will NOT get into the car when the doors are locked and the alarm and immobilizer is enabled.
The audi TT will allow you to open the boot WITHOUT opening the car. I made the mistake of doing just that with my TTR, I opened the boot, put the keys down on boot floor, put shopping in boot, then closed boot, that caused a 40 mile sound trip to get spare keys from home. All the switches are immobilized, even the one that opens the boot from inside the car, I poked a long stick between the hood and the window, prodded the boot open switch and nothing happened. 
I rang Audi for help, they stated a customer did the same thing on their forecourt and even they could not gain entry into the vehicle without the keys.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Having read this I guess if not thinking an easy thing to do .

So , would it be possible to have a normal key cut just so the doors or boot could be opened .

The key could be hidden in a safe place where only you know its location . I am talking under the car somewhere ?

Could save an embarrasing / annoying moment if a long way from home .

Would this work ?


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I remembered this about locking keys in the boot at the weekend when I was loading something in the boot and needed 2 hands, the key was in one hand and I very nearly put it down inside the boot, but I made a concsious effort not to and put the key in my mouth and held it between my teeth rather than put it down!.......thankyou forum


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

This is the TT's "sneaky feature" - scared me silly before i got a spare key


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got into the habit of dropping the window if I ever get out of the car without the key In my hand, normally when opening or closing the garage or getting something from the boot.


----------



## 67121 (Feb 27, 2012)

That's mad, why would this happen?

Surly its a issue and should be fixed or already have a fix...


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Update on this, yesterday my key fob stopped working, tried heating the batteries for one last go and all that but would not respond, so I went to Halfords this morning and got two new batteries... still no joy, would not respond, so I reset the ecu with a power cut from the battery, 10 mins and did a throttle reset whist I was at it, and hey presto all working again!

So maybe the system was not happy with the key as it was and may have something to do with it locking the door when it shut?

As as above it mustn't have locked it fully but just triggered the central locking system like the switch in the console does?

I will be lowering my window in future


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Shouldn't lock itself unless the door hasn't been opened or the door microswitch has failed, so system does not know the door has been opened. ie, if car has been locked & then unlocked using fob, it will auto lock itself after 1 minute if door or boot is not opened. 
Hoggy.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

bobclive22 said:


> You will NOT get into the car when the doors are locked and the alarm and immobilizer is enabled.
> The audi TT will allow you to open the boot WITHOUT opening the car. I made the mistake of doing just that with my TTR, I opened the boot, put the keys down on boot floor, put shopping in boot, then closed boot, that caused a 40 mile sound trip to get spare keys from home. All the switches are immobilized, even the one that opens the boot from inside the car, I poked a long stick between the hood and the window, prodded the boot open switch and nothing happened.
> I rang Audi for help, they stated a customer did the same thing on their forecourt and even they could not gain entry into the vehicle without the keys.


Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha!!! What sort of an idiot does that while putting the shopping in the boot? Ah yes, I did a few months back (to the amusement of many on this Forum) and I didn't have a spare key so the meat was rancid by the time my new plastic vallet key arrived!! :lol: :lol:


----------

